# 1966 Chrysler Lone Star 16' Skipper V-Hull...



## SmallieJonze (Apr 13, 2010)

I've moved the pitures here if that's ok.
I still need some input on wether it looks good enough to invest my time and money.
This friday I'm meeting with the guy and possibly trading a canoe for the boat and trailer.
Assuming this boat is seaworthy...Should I keep the name it was given...it's kinda cool...
Judging by the pictures...it seems to have LOTS of potential....














The green hornet...LOL!!!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 13, 2010)

If you do change the name there is a ceremony that must be done to insure trouble free boating.


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like it is in decent shape. If you have some skills you can turn that boat into a killer project.


----------



## perchin (Apr 14, 2010)

Man I would give up a canoe for that thing any day!!! It looks very wide and deep=stable=happy boater  I hope to see this thing transformed into the fishing vessel it deserves to be.


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 14, 2010)

perchin said:


> Man I would give up a canoe for that thing any day!!! It looks very wide and deep=stable=happy boater  I hope to see this thing transformed into the fishing vessel it deserves to be.



x2! Go for it!


----------



## SmallieJonze (Apr 17, 2010)

Got the boat! Now for the fun part....Stripping paint, etc...
How did you guys do those drawings?


----------



## perchin (Apr 17, 2010)

SmallieJonze said:


> Got the boat! Now for the fun part....Stripping paint, etc...
> How did you guys do those drawings?



Man am I jealous of you!!! =P~ Anyways to do a drawing I love to use google scetchup its free and easy to use. You can even impose your picture of your boat as a base. You could always just use paint too, with patience and the paint program its easy, just right click on the icon of your photo of the boat and select -------open with----then-------paint.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 17, 2010)

perchin said:


> Man I would give up a canoe for that thing any day!!! It looks very wide and deep=stable=happy boater  I hope to see this thing transformed into the fishing vessel it deserves to be.




I agree with perchin. That's pretty good lookin boat. And I like the name, don't change it.


----------



## SmallieJonze (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the compliments. The name will stay...so I guess that means I have to paint it green.
Do you guys think a 1,000psi pressure washer will strip the paint? Or should I just go with the angle grinder setup? 
Too bad I don't know anyone with a sandblaster.
Oh, can I prime it and then use steelflex or what? Steelflex can be painted over, right?


----------



## perchin (Apr 18, 2010)

SmallieJonze said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the compliments. The name will stay...so I guess that means I have to paint it green.
> Do you guys think a 1,000psi pressure washer will strip the paint? Or should I just go with the angle grinder setup?
> Too bad I don't know anyone with a sandblaster.
> Oh, can I prime it and then use steelflex or what? Steelflex can be painted over, right?



I would try the Pressure washer and see what you can get off. As far as the steelflex you'll find a mixed bag of opionions about the primer. I'm leaving The aluminum bare and putting on the steelflex directly to the boat, because that's what jerry from fasco said to do. I asked him about primering the surface first and he said no. But I know some guys have done it and had good results so far. As far as painting over steelflex...... no, the new paint won't stick to that stuff, Although you should be able to find a color that suits you, It comes in many colors, and jerry will tell you your options when you place your order.


----------



## minicuda (Apr 18, 2010)

I would love to find a boat like that. Nice deep hull!


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2010)

Moving this to the boat section now. If you decide to do a project I can move it there next.

Jim


----------



## SmallieJonze (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, thanks.
I'm going to go with just steelflex if that's what the guy at fasco says to do. Following directions seems to work out well for me....who woulda thunk?


----------



## SmallieJonze (Apr 26, 2010)

Placed my order today for one gallon of steelflex and some olive drab tint.
It might be here by the end of the week...
Gonna start cleaning and stripping the paint tomorrow...


----------



## SmallieJonze (Sep 2, 2010)

So after stripping the paint and then letting the boat sit for a month or so ( weather and laziness) I have finally started to apply the steelflex.
This is definately NOT paint! It's a bit messy and hard to work with but I'm taking it slow and getting a "feel" for the stuff. It's well worth the effort so far! I started with the transom and if the rain stays away, I'll have it painted tomorrow. I'll get some pics up too.


----------

